# anyone with a 5.14cm nodule pressing on carotid artery?



## hismommy2010

Mine is 5.14 cm , complex cyst. Pressing on carotid artery and blocking some of my air way. Biopsy is oct 15th, but doc says it comes out no matter the results, since it's pressing on the artery and blocking some of the air way.

results will just dictate how much is removed..

Im scared to death about surgery with it pressing on artery, Anyone else have one this size that was pressing on artery with a good surgery?


----------



## webster2

I had one that was 5 cm but not pressing on the artery. You must feel pressure? Check out your surgeon, ask if he/ she has had this type of experience. Best to you!


----------



## Kenwood

I had massive 8cm goiters on BOTH sides of my throat crushing my airway down to only 8mm. Surgery lasted 6+ hours and I lost about a pint of blood. My TT was almost a month ago. Detailed acct of everything is in my thread...


----------



## bw40

Hello Hismommy2010,
Okay you got me beat ..
For 6 years I have a 3.2 nodule on my right side and scared to death of surgery. It's set for this Oct 9th 2013 I have canceled it three times.

I did do the FNA about a year ago and almost past out from feeling the needle going back and forth, so they stopped. I feel like they did not get enough, but it did come back benign? What they did get to stick.

Three US over the last 2 years. Doc said I have a 25% chance of cancer. I can wait and watch or surgery. Sick of the waiting, 25% chance and watching

So I'll get half of mine out in 5 days and hope for the best ....YIKES!!! I know everyone on here says to take the whole, but my doc says half and he's already upset at me for the cancels
;-) so I'll let him do his job. But I really do want to cancel again lol (but I won't)
It seems like one out of two people will have nodules, it just depends on if they grow and cause problems. I hope my left half gets to stay and will take over the work for both. (no pills please) Hang in there momma, I know it's hard and I wish you the best with your health issues. Your in my thoughts and prayers.
Bryan


----------



## RedCC

I just had my left half out for what looked like a 3.9 cm mass but it turned out to be 2.2. It was benign. It wasnt pressing on anything but it was growing onto my vocal chord. I couldnt feel it at all. I am 8 days post-op. My recovery has been pretty much pain free-just a bit uncomfortable. What gave me peace of mind was choosing a well-regarded, experienced surgeon. I had to travel 200 miles for the surgery but I am glad I did. This surgery really isn't that bad. I took 2 weeks off work mainly to rest my voice and let my neck heal since I have a demanding job and I'm also a Momma. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly25

I'm a newbie to these forums, but I have a 3.7cm nodule on my right lobe. Nodule discovered in July 2012 by my ob-gyn. Had US and benign FNA the same month, with a follow-up US in January 2013. My next US is scheduled for next Monday. RedCC, I'm curious how your mass was thought to be much larger than it actually was. Was your pre-op US measurement that far off? So glad all turned out well, and I'm so glad I found these boards.


----------



## joplin1975

I was full of nodules, but my largest one was measured as 2.5cms prior to surgery. The post-op report said that nodules was actually 3.2cms.


----------



## brejim

I have many nodules and my biggest is on right. 2.6cm and I def feel pressure near my artery as well. Having 2nd biopsy Tuesday as first was non diagnostic.


----------



## RedCC

Kelly, that's a very good question but I didn't ask why the disconnect. I had 2 us's by 2 different docs and they both said around 3.9. I wonder if the swelling I had made it appear larger? I am glad I had the surgery anyway.


----------



## hismommy2010

bw40 said:


> Hello Hismommy2010,
> Okay you got me beat ..
> For 6 years I have a 3.2 nodule on my right side and scared to death of surgery. It's set for this Oct 9th 2013 I have canceled it three times.
> 
> I did do the FNA about a year ago and almost past out from feeling the needle going back and forth, so they stopped. I feel like they did not get enough, but it did come back benign? What they did get to stick.
> 
> Three US over the last 2 years. Doc said I have a 25% chance of cancer. I can wait and watch or surgery. Sick of the waiting, 25% chance and watching
> 
> So I'll get half of mine out in 5 days and hope for the best ....YIKES!!! I know everyone on here says to take the whole, but my doc says half and he's already upset at me for the cancels
> ;-) so I'll let him do his job. But I really do want to cancel again lol (but I won't)
> It seems like one out of two people will have nodules, it just depends on if they grow and cause problems. I hope my left half gets to stay and will take over the work for both. (no pills please) Hang in there momma, I know it's hard and I wish you the best with your health issues. Your in my thoughts and prayers.
> Bryan


Hello!
Sorry for the delay in reply... I had the FNA 2 days ago - wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. He only stuck me 4 times. Didn't numb it, only used a cold spray, but that didn't seem to do anything. I mean it felt like I walked out side in the midst of winter and stuck my kneck on a frozen metal pole, but that feeling went away before the first needle. lol ( what was the point in that spray? It didn't do anything lol)

Anyways, now I get to wait for the results. He said it could take 1 - 2 weeks for them to come back. So, I'm thinking that I should be able to miss surgery until after halloween.  My husband, son and I all got super hero costumes, at my sons request, so I really want to be able to join in on that fun.

I'm praying it's not cancer. But surgery still worries me. I've had health issues most of my life, a total of 8 surgeries - I was never worried or scared going into any of them, but this one has me scared. Maybe cause it's my kneck/throat? Or maybe its because I'm a mommy now? But I had my kidneys operated on when my son was 3 months old, and I wasn't scared then - so I don't know...

So did you have your surgery? How did everything go? Did you have to stay in the hospital , or get to go home the same day?

I don't want to stay in the hospital. I want to go home that same day! I've never spent a night away from my son, and I don't want to do it now.

We live 2,000 miles away from where my husband and I were born and raised. He was in the military - when he got out, we just stayed here. So we don't have anyone to count on or rely on for help through all of this.

We have friends, but since this is a military town - friends come and go so often, sometimes they leave before you really get to know them.

Let me know how you are doing, and how everything went. I'm hoping you are back to normal and feeling great!

Best wishes, and have a beautiful day!


----------



## bw40

Hello Hismommy2010
I did have my surgery and it's been almost two weeks (10-9-13)
Everything is okay, I just feel like my body is trying to figure out what happened.
I had to stay over night just to make sure things where okay with me. I got to eat a lot, I kept asking them to bring me different kinds of food. I was hungry!! 
Even though it was hard to swallow I just sucked up more morphine ;-)

Like you, I have had surgery before, but the neck and knife thing did not go well for me either. But it's over now and I m glad. Just like the FNA as you said "no big deal" I m sure if you decide on the surgery you'll say the same. Remember thyroid cancer is rare, everything will be okay! Best wishes for you and your family. Your Halloween plans sound like fun
super heroes are cool!!! Bryan W


----------

